# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Blood Work for Girly

## GirlyGymRat

Scheduled to have lab work done at my obgyn to address extreme fatigue. I found a website that has several options for females and want to make sure I am getting a complete female hormone evaluation. Of the following, which is required? Anything not listed that I should be asking for?

Thank you for your help!!  :Smilie:  

Estradiol
IGF-1
Testosterone 
Basic health screen (CMP,CBC and urinalysis) 
Lipid profile 
Thyroid panel 
HGH
Estrogens 
DHEA-S
Testosterone free and total
ALT
Glycohemgobin
High sensitivity C-reactive protein test
Homocysteine 
Vit 12 and folates

----------


## Vettester

Girly, looks like you have a lot the bases covered. If possible, make sure the thyroid panel is comprehensive, including TSH, FT4, FT3, RT3 and antibodies. D3 would be great, and I'm presuming they will cover iron (TIBC) and ferritin? Also didn't see LH,FSH, or SHBG. We can get a general calculation of your SHBG with the total & Free test labs, and albumin on your CBC's if needed. If possible, look into some form of a cortisol test (noticed you mentioned the fatigue, so let's see how your body is doing with stress). Additionally, there could be markers with your metabolic and thyroid assays that could point towards the adrenals. Best to have it in front of you now instead of asking about it if there's questions with your other assays. Dr. Janet Hull is really into the saliva test for cortisol, and I would check her stuff out for nutrition, detoxification, cancer prevention, and well being.

Please let us know what phase in relation to your cycle that your labs were taken, as that will be crucial to the interpretation of the labs. Keep us posted ...

----------


## Moparman

My wife had pregnenolone, progesterone. Shbg. Cortisol. Vit d. As well

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Girly, looks like you have a lot the bases covered. If possible, make sure the thyroid panel is comprehensive, including TSH, FT4, FT3, RT3 and antibodies. D3 would be great, and I'm presuming they will cover iron (TIBC) and ferritin? Also didn't see LH,FSH, or SHBG. We can get a general calculation of your SHBG with the total & Free test labs, and albumin on your CBC's if needed. If possible, look into some form of a cortisol test (noticed you mentioned the fatigue, so let's see how your body is doing with stress). Additionally, there could be markers with your metabolic and thyroid assays that could point towards the adrenals. Best to have it in front of you now instead of asking about it if there's questions with your other assays. Dr. Janet Hull is really into the saliva test for cortisol, and I would check her stuff out for nutrition, detoxification, cancer prevention, and well being.
> 
> Please let us know what phase in relation to your cycle that your labs were taken, as that will be crucial to the interpretation of the labs. Keep us posted ...


thank you for the response. If they don't run they don't run such tests, I will ask for an order. 

BTW I don't have a cycle. Girly parts gone, except one ovary. Hopefully that helps with interpretation.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My wife had pregnenolone, progesterone. Shbg. Cortisol. Vit d. As well


Thank you and noted  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

... their were 19 guests looking in. Looks like someone may have hit a home run with opening this forum. Hope those guests consider joining....

----------


## Vettester

> My wife had pregnenolone, progesterone. Shbg. Cortisol. Vit d. As well


Good eye on the progesterone. I thought I saw it in her panels, but not to be. Very important indeed!

----------


## Vettester

> thank you for the response. If they don't run they don't run such tests, I will ask for an order.
> 
> BTW I don't have a cycle. Girly parts gone, except one ovary. Hopefully that helps with interpretation.


OK, good to know. You are probably real low on a lot of these hormones. Ms Mopar's situation is similar, so you can see her labs in the other HRT forum on her thread. I can't copy being on my phone at the moment.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> OK, good to know. You are probably real low on a lot of these hormones. Ms Mopar's situation is similar, so you can see her labs in the other HRT forum on her thread. I can't copy being on my phone at the moment.


I did see her thread which is why I posted mine!

----------


## Moparman

I'll have her post them up over here tonight! But yes she's similar too in that she has had a hysterectomy and only has one ovary. 

Her testosterone was practically non existent.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Had blood test but lab tech only said female hornones and test performed non fasted. She drew an extra vial for thyroid which wasnt ordered. :/ 

Somehow I don't think going to get the tests I need. I checked my insurance which covers one general health panel test. Depending on results, I may have to pony up for the test  :Frown:

----------


## Rusty11

Good info here. My wife, 53 and no girly-parts either  :Smilie: , has been experiencing same issue. Doc did only basic bw. Like most ppl, she's too intimidated to ask for more extensive bw. I'm glad you posted what bw you're having done. I need to convince her. Good luck.

----------


## msmopar

Low T therapy has been great for my hot flashes!! I have been down and out since my injury so I can't really say if it's having other effects. Once I recover from my surgery (had it yesterday) I'll report back.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Low T therapy has been great for my hot flashes!! I have been down and out since my injury so I can't really say if it's having other effects. Once I recover from my surgery (had it yesterday) I'll report back.


Wonderful news on therapy. Wishing you a fast and full recovery from your surgery!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good info here. My wife, 53 and no girly-parts either , has been experiencing same issue. Doc did only basic bw. Like most ppl, she's too intimidated to ask for more extensive bw. I'm glad you posted what bw you're having done. I need to convince her. Good luck.


I didn't have all those tests. I wish I did. Seems I am on the baby step program. After waiting for over a week, I have my results. Good news is the thyroid is normal. 

Dr is calling in prescription for estrogen replacement. I am going to try it for a month or so and see if helps. 

I really feel like I am expecting more then what has been offered by doc.

----------


## Rusty11

Yea, my wife is expecting more from her dr., as well. She's been on the Climara patch for years. Her recent bw showed normal thyroid levels, too. I really thought her fatigue might be thyroid related. I've been on synthroid for 15 yrs. I remember when I was hypo. I was sooooo tired....and fat-lol. But these levels are normal for her. So I give up. Bw did show slight anemia. I'm probably over-thinking. We go to bed at ten and she gets up at 3:45am. That could be the reason.
Anyway, I wish you luck with the estrogen replacement. Hopefully, it will take care of that annoying fatigue.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yea, my wife is expecting more from her dr., as well. She's been on the Climara patch for years. Her recent bw showed normal thyroid levels, too. I really thought her fatigue might be thyroid related. I've been on synthroid for 15 yrs. I remember when I was hypo. I was sooooo tired....and fat-lol. But these levels are normal for her. So I give up. Bw did show slight anemia. I'm probably over-thinking. We go to bed at ten and she gets up at 3:45am. That could be the reason.
> Anyway, I wish you luck with the estrogen replacement. Hopefully, it will take care of that annoying fatigue.


That's not enuff sleep IMHO. I would be going to bed at 8 if I had to get up that early. I get up an hour later and try very hard to be making my way towards or in bed by 9. 

I haven't noticed any difference yet. Wednesday is my night off from gym. I was down by 8. 

I am also anemic. A lot of women are! Doctor mention but never offer solution. I am thinking some iron supplements and b12 can't hurt!

----------


## jwws9999

depending on the state you live in, you can just go to the labs yourself and order the bloodwork you want. On the other hand, my girlfriend really bugged her doc to get the tests that she wanted, and the doctor went along after some debate. always remember, the doc works for you




> I didn't have all those tests. I wish I did. Seems I am on the baby step program. After waiting for over a week, I have my results. Good news is the thyroid is normal. 
> 
> Dr is calling in prescription for estrogen replacement. I am going to try it for a month or so and see if helps. 
> 
> I really feel like I am expecting more then what has been offered by doc.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Quick update. Been taking estrogen replacement for about a month. It is working but libido was still low. Obgyn prescribed a new med estrogen/testosterone combo and a cream to bring more blood flow to vaginal area. Said oral takes 2 weeks and cream a month. 

I am waiting impatiently.....

----------


## JohnnyVegas

My wife has naturally high estrogen but has been taking a cream with testosterone and progesterone. Libido is up, blood flow and lubrication is back to normal and discomfort is gone. 

I hope you get back to normal.

----------


## Lunk1

Yes. My wife has bee taking the estro/test for over a year and it's proven very effective. I'm assuming the cream is a progesterone cream to increase lubrication.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes. My wife has bee taking the estro/test for over a year and it's proven very effective. I'm assuming the cream is a progesterone cream to increase lubrication.


I hope to have similar results. Actually the cream is called Estrace with estradiol. Doctor hasn't prescribed anything with progesterone as of yet. Is this a surprise!?!

----------


## Lunk1

> I hope to have similar results. Actually the cream is called Estrace with estradiol. Doctor hasn't prescribed anything with progesterone as of yet. Is this a surprise!?!


Not sure if it's a surprise. Perhaps your levels are good. I just know with women it is a delicate balancing act between the 3 major hormones.

----------


## Giggle

Hi Girly -
I took Estro/test in a pill form and it worked wonders. Hope it helps you out.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi Girly -
> I took Estro/test in a pill form and it worked wonders. Hope it helps you out.


Thank you and appreciate your experience. 

Did u notice any hair loss?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

My hair is falling out. I will start using rogaine (sp?) from beauty supply store packaged under diff name for cancer patients after chemo. It's not too bad....yet.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

The gal doing my hair says the loss is minimal. This new med has made a huge improvement. I feel better, have more energy blah blah blah. 

I am sold!

----------


## Giggle

Sorry, I just saw your question. No, no worrisome side effects at all.
Good luck! It's good that you caught it early. Rogaine is supposed to be the bomb.

----------

